# Programm über Eingabeaufforderung starten



## orffyre (15. März 2005)

Hallo!

 Ich habe ein C++-Programm, das ich über die Eingabeaufforderung starten möchte.
 Wie mache ich das?

 Mein Programm hat Usernamen in der Main, die in der Eingabeaufforderung an die exe angefügt werden sollen.
 Wie kann ich das lösen?

 Ich könnte nämlich auch den Usernamen mit einem einfachen cin in der Konsolenanwendung abfragen, aber ich will es direkt aus der Eingabeaufforderung starten.

 Danke für die Hilfe!
 Gruss,
 orffyre


----------



## Beichtpfarrer (15. März 2005)

orffyre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe ein C++-Programm, das ich über die Eingabeaufforderung starten möchte.
> Wie mache ich das?



start -> ausführen -> cmd
> cd meinpfad
> meinprogramm.exe



			
				orffyre hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Mein Programm hat Usernamen in der Main, die in der Eingabeaufforderung an die exe angefügt werden sollen.
> Wie kann ich das lösen?


Was meinst du? -> Kommandozeilenparameter?

> meinprogramm.exe ichbineinusername undichauch

abzurufen, in der main durch argv und argc.


----------



## Mr.Undertaker (15. März 2005)

Einfach die Main-Funktion wie folgt abändern:


```
main ( int argc, char *argv[] )
{
  ....
}
```

Der Parameter _argc_ enthält die Anzahl der übergebenen Argumente,
das "string-array" _argv_ enthält die übergebenen Argumente.

Achtung: argc zählt auch den Programmnamen mit und in argv[0] steht der Programmname.


----------



## orffyre (15. März 2005)

Okay, das mit den Argumenten hab ich ausprobiert.
 Brauchte aber noch Hilfestellung von den Kollegen, damit ichs zum laufen bringen konnte.

 Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, wie ich das ganze Zeug aus der Konsole in eine Textdatei schreiben kann.

 Das wärs dann gewesen.

 DANKE!


----------



## Tobias K. (15. März 2005)

moin


Wie wäre es die Suchfunktion zu benutzen?!
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials192665.html Betrag #6


mfg
umbrasaxum


----------

